# Travel Destinations > Europe >  celebrate the upcoming NFL

## tonghuan

NFL 20 for free on PS4 and Xbox One later this week. Following the news that Baltimore Ravens QB and Lamar Jackson will be the cover characters of this year's "Best American Football 21", Electronic Arts announced that the latest release of the annual sports game series will be free for a limited time provide.


According to EA, the free trial version (which will take place from April 23 to April 26) is to celebrate the upcoming NFL draft. As the hype of Madden NFL soars, before Madden NFL 21 goes offline in August this year, some lost fans will return to Madden. Players can play Madden on GameMS! MUT Coins is also an important aid in the game!

----------

